
Jellies is a kid-friendly, parent-approved alternative to YouTube Kids - tareqak
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/27/jellies-is-a-kid-friendly-parent-approved-alternative-to-youtube-kids/
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Sarah Perez / TechCrunch: Jellies launches on iOS as an ad-
free, $5/month video service for kids, which handpicks all of its videos and
aims to be a safe alternative to YouTube Kids_

